# soft tissue injury



## mlsstnt@aol.com (Mar 9, 2011)

Not to sure on this~soft tissue injury right knee ~ would i use injury dx code 959.7 plus other symptoms or would it be hyperextension joint 718.86

Thank U


----------



## JulesofColorado (Mar 9, 2011)

Injury, Soft tissue directs you to see Wound, open, by site.

I would code it 891.0 (without mention of complication) Open wound of knee, leg (except thigh), and ankle


----------



## mlsstnt@aol.com (Mar 10, 2011)

But this isnt an open wound its only a soft issue injury


----------

